# New lawn irrigation set-up



## tangoromeo13 (Mar 3, 2020)

Newbie here and I'm hoping someone can help me.

I live in Panama City, FL, and hurricane Michael destroyed my yard. I laid El Toro zoysia in the front, and had a Hunter irrigation system installed by a landscape company last spring. Now I'm working on the back yard. I had a pool installed this fall/winter, but unfortunately, the landscape company I used for the front yard is no longer in business. I'm hoping to do the back yard myself.

I have purchased 4 Rain Bird 1804-LN sprinkler heads, and 4 Hunter PGJ sprinkler heads. The 4 Hunter sprinkler heads have a range of 18'-25', and will be at the end of the flex hose. I wish I could put these closer to the water source, but that is not possible.

From the shallow well to the final sprinkler head, it's about 275'. I have 300' of 1/2" flex hose.

Here's my question: 
Should I use 1" flex hose through out the entire run? Or, should I run 100' of 1" flex hose, reduce to 3/4" for the next 100', then 1/2" for the final run which provides water to the 4 Hunter sprinkler heads at the end of the run?

Thanks so much for your input.
Tim Ross
[email protected]


----------



## tangoromeo13 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

What do you mean by flex hose? I don't think we need to do any calculations to decide it's not a good idea to 1/2" pipe for that many sprinklers over that distance. You'd have to do some calculations to really know, but 1" would be more reasonable. Also, your sprinkler design isn't ideal, if you are going to go through the effort of installing it, I would try to get head to head coverage. Rainbird will actually give you a design for free I think, check their website. Maybe other companies do it also. You could use that as a start for your design. You may need more than one zone for the entire backyard.


----------



## tangoromeo13 (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I have changed my entire thought process on this after talking with a landscape development company today. He suggested PVC over flex hose, and setting up 2 zones as opposed to one.

I originally thought 1" flex hose would work, as it's a cheaper alternative to PVC. Now I know.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Google something like "connect swing pipe to PVC" and you'll see examples of how that 1/2 pipe is usually used. Typically only a few feet at a time.


----------

